# 2.5g planted...



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

Before I start, I know that there are a lot of threads about how to start an all planted tank and what not, but what makes this unique, is that it is going to be in a tiny 2.5g...

So like I said, since it is a 2.5g, what type of lighting would be prefferable? I plan on growing low to medium intensity plants. What substrate should I use? I never tried it, but is flourite any good? I am absolutly clueless when it comes to CO2 pumps. Can you all educate me on them? Also, i plan to put in a few ghost or red cherry shrimp. What do you guys think about it? I need your help. 

Thanks!


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

2.5 gal? Wow, that's like really small. I'm new to the whole thing myself but am curious how you're going to have it set up.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a spare one just sitting around. Theyre so fun to set up IMO because of their super small size and you can put them even on top of a desk. Thats where mine is going anyways...

Help?


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

i dont know too much about planting plants but i do know that a amazon sword would be way too big for that and you can probably keep shrimp in there as well

wait for susan to complete my answer lol


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds like a really cool idea... what were you thinking of putting in it fish wise?


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

well i cant really put much in it besides a few red cherry shrimp or some ghost shrimp.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I've seen some really small tetras at my lfs... can't think of their name right now. There was also something else, had a weird name almost like a person's name. Enders... something or other. The things were REALLY small. Those would work.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a 5g planted tank with some random swords (they're from a friend's tank, so I'm not sure what species they are, although they look like Amazon Swords, but much smaller), a java fern, and some java moss. I have a 1/4-1/2 in. layer of flourite underneath another 1/2-3/4 in. of medium-sized gravel and some river stones. I just have a standard aquarium spectrum bulb and that seems to do the trick and a little AquaClear filter. I have a couple otos and some fancy guppies in there along with some ghost shrimp. It's been up and running for a little over a year now.

Do cherry shrimp! They love all the plants and they look great. Maybe a big Nerita snail or two. If you want to do fish, Endler's livebearers stay small and are pretty hardy IMO. Maybe a few of those??? This will be a really cool tank; I think the tiny one's are lots of fun


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

yup. Im a little familiar with endlers. hard to find, but beautifull. You think I should just go out and buy a 5g tank shell? What do you think about the 2.5g? too small?


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

They are gorgeous little fish. I guess it depends on how often you want to do water changes. You can do a 2.5g with some micro swords and other really small plants, maybe even a java fern, with some cherry reds and a couple snails. I mean, a 5g would be easier and you could definitely put some fish in there; a 2.5g is pretty small, but can be done. I think these pico/nano tanks are great; they're really unique and super cool to put together. I'm thinking you would have to change out a gallon of water every 3 days or so; the plants would help a lot in keeping the water clean. I say go for the 2.5g. If it just isn't working out you can always switch it over to a 5g instead.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I love those little Endlers Livebearers and my local fish dude has some but I've got an Angel fish (even though it's a baby) and I'm sure they'd just end up fish food.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, Endlers would unfortunately make good angel fish food. You can always set up another tank....... =) That's my solution to everything related to incompatible fish


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

so, back to the topic...


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

No need for CO2, a DiY would over dose them. Flourite works great as a gravel that is rich in iron and other nutrients, just be sure to rinse it several times before setting up the tank (10x minimum). Go with a lot of dwarf species of plants and play around with the lighting, since the normal wpg does not apply with a tank that small and shallow.

I would suggest a variety or 2 of shrimp and celestial pearl danios. These stay very small and have excellent coloring if you can find any!








Also known as Galaxy Rasboras


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

what type of plants fall into the dwarf species plants?


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Baby tears, hairgrass, microswords, etc.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks ladyonyx.  what do you recomment for lighting?


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd just go with a fairly good clamp-on light like this one: Perch-Light Compact Fluorescent Aquarium Lighting Fixtures | Compact Fluorescent Straight Pin Bulbs | Bulbs & Lamps | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Did you ever get anywhere with this project?


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

Money is tight these days, so im holding off with my aquarium stuff untill I have some steady money. :/ Not making as much as I would like. I will deffently revive this thread when I get around to making this tank.

Do you guys think these are good?

Lighting: Perch-Light Compact Fluorescent Aquarium Lighting Fixtures | Compact Fluorescent Straight Pin Bulbs | Bulbs & Lamps | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com

Substrate: Straight flourite.

Plants: Eleocharis parvula/Dwarf Hairgrass, Anubias nana/Dwarf Anubias, and I cant think of another type of plant that would suit a small 2.5g...

Will Java Ferns grow too large for my tank size? Also, is anyone familiar with Hemianthus callitrichoides/Hemianthus 'Cuba', HC?

Livestock: 4-6 red cherry shrimp.


Any interjections are welcome and appreciated.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds cool... would love to see it. Sure you don't want any Endlers? They're very small and colorful.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

maby, but im sticking to shrimp to start off. last time i was at aquarium depot, they had a really cool all planted tank with some endlers. it was in the room where they sell all of the tank shells and stands. theyre really cool little guys.


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

2.5 gallon planted tank.it's really crazy.for this tank you can keep hornwort,amazon,cabamba etc.and the fish you keep is neon and cardinal tetr,danio.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

You are right about the endlers Brian. I keep lots of them but they would soon need another tank if you allowed even one female to get into a 2.5 gallon tank. I do keep some Heterandria formosa in a small tank and think they would do OK in a tank that small. 
The cherry shrimp are also a good choice for a small tank.


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

cabamba is another kind of plant that will suit in your nano tank.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

small tetras or pea puffers will work.
thats the plan for my 1g. lol


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

i wouldnt put any fish in anything smaller than 10gal

But thats up to you guys

Just my .02


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

provided you are willing to put in the maintenance work, you can definitely keep fish in smaller tanks. 

for the record: minimum tank sizes are recommended for a reason, and generally should be used when stocking. while putting fish in tanks smaller than recommended can be done successfully if done properly, it is not a recommended practice for novice hobbyists, and can have adverse long term effects on the fish if done wrong.


----------

